# Looking for good quality belt



## rupertoooo (May 6, 2011)

I would like to support the smaller US companies and was hoping to get some first hand recommendations for a good quality belt without breaking the bank ($50-60). I am in the neighborhood for a woven leather (all colors) as well as a basic leather (brown) belt.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2-Made-in-USA-Trad-Clothing-and-Accoutrements

Several US belt manufacturers are listed in this thread.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I recently got a vey nice basic dress belt from O'Connell's. It think it was $65 plus $5 shipping. Best of all, made in the USA. (It came with a silver (colored) and a brass buckle).

BTW, Trafalgar belts are made in the Land of China now.

Scott


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out Sole Survivor leather. www.leatherbelts.com. I have not purchased from them, so cannot vouch, but believe it will fit the bill. I picked it up from some previous discussions here. Good luck and let us know what you end up with. 
Tom


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Check out Orion Leather on eBay. More casual, but all of their belts are mad in USA. (wallets are from India).


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

https://www.leathergoodsconnection.com/

I have a casual harness leather belt from this this guy (USA-based single-man operation) and love it. It's holding up beautifully.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

I ordered a nice looking Bison belt from Sole Survivor today. I will keep you all posted on the results.

Joel


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

DrMac said:


> https://www.leathergoodsconnection.com/
> 
> I have a casual harness leather belt from this this guy (USA-based single-man operation) and love it. It's holding up beautifully.


+100. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

https://www.austinjeffers.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EB&Category_Code=aj-belts


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> https://www.austinjeffers.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EB&Category_Code=aj-belts


^^ +1


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The "dad11" promo code probably applies to those too.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep. Now if I can only find some spare change to buy a belt there...


----------

